# R.I.P SPIKE THE WONDER RAT



## shipo.1066 (Dec 16, 2006)

sometime friday evening my fave pet rat spike died. he is already and will continue to be missed very badly. sleep peacefully spike.


----------



## jj22 (Nov 17, 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Run softly over the bridge my friend, Bound and frolick with friends past. 

Thinking of you at this difficult time. Breaks my heart when I lose a rat friend.


----------



## Burmese Man (Jan 10, 2007)

sorry to hear about spike


----------



## optical illusion (Dec 8, 2006)

Poor spike...


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## Cara (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

RIP Spike  

One of my rats died christmas eve, She had some kind of a stroke and died in my hands 30 minutes later. She had 8 threee and a half week old babies. Luckily they survived on weetabix and milk and are now healthy cheeky things. But I felt so sad that they wouldnt really know their mum  I moved thier daddy back in the cage and he took care of them and kept them warm and cleaned them


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

*Sorry for your loss shipo.1066 and tombraider and all who have lost a pet rat R.I.P  Rats are fab pets my little brother has one...*

*Sam*


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

r.i.p lil rat


----------

